# BNSF military transport????



## dozer

Early this week in Albany Oregon near my house a BNSF 4 engine geep consist was pulling a huge train of tan colored tanks and trucks. This was a huge train. I had no idea the military used general freight contracts to do this. Now I can add military flat cars to my BNSF layout!


----------



## Reckers

They definitely do, Dozer. 'Bout a hundred years ago, I had to take a class on how to fasten trucks and jeeps down to flat cars. Fort Knox is a big armor center, so I see armor on flat cars, occasionally. When a large unit deploys en masse, they generally send all the big equipment to the seaport via train.


----------



## fullquiver

When I was at Ft Hood (back in the 80s), we rail-loaded equipment to send to Calif for training. The only fun part was getting to walk around flat bed...and driving equipment down several cars (slowly ). At least ours did not hang off the side......

Steve


----------



## spoil9

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I wanted to say that I was stationed at Ft Hood, we still rail loaded our equipment to be sent to Cali and this was in 03. Guess some things never change.


----------



## Reckers

Agreed. Unless it's a short distance, shipping by rail makes more sense: less fuel expense and less wear on the equipment. Not much point in going to war with vehicles you wore out driving in convoy to training centers, over and over.


----------



## T-Man

If you are interested the dodx roster


----------



## Reckers

I never realized they had their own fleet, T. The only one I ever saw sat on two rusted rails in the middle of a lawn at Fort Lee, VA. It had a broken down deuce-and-a-half and a rusted conex container on it with sagging cable ties---used for instructional purposes. When I say two rails, that's what I meant: they connected to nothing. *L*


----------



## bradimous1

T-Man... that is awesome

OOC... do you think it is beneficial to put DODX on the side of the cars?


----------



## T-Man

I found the site looking for pics of my caboose. 
I think any DODX car that is important is well maintained. Some of them are so odd looking, that you wouldnt notice the lettering.
Railfans just love to spot these.


----------



## jbsmith966

When i lived in SoCal i used to see lots of flatcars hauling M1A2 Abrams,
Bradly AFVs, and all manner of big heavy stuff on flatcars parked near Victorville CA. Always wondered if they were going to Ft.Irwin on down to
Camp Pendleton.


----------



## sstlaure

T-Man said:


> If you are interested the dodx roster


I was looking at that roster....cool information.

I was in Ogden, UT a couple weeks ago on business and saw a couple GP units in Red w/Yellow ARMY lettering spotting flatcars being loaded with modular buildings and generators alongside the highway between SLC and Ogden. I wish I had a camera with me....Also saw a couple of those DODX tank cars at the Union Station museum there in Ogden.

Here's another roster of Army/Airforce locomotives.
http://military.railfan.net/locos/


----------

